# To All HUNTERS...must read.



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

I attended a chat session yesterday with our current Michigan Attorney General, Jennifer Granholm who has just announced her campaign to run for Michigan Governor. 
She said something yesterday that I found extremely scary, and I thought I would pass it on to all Michigan hunters.

Qoute:
> [AttorneyGen] You hunters absolutely have the right to hunt and to carry your firearms- if you have a permit to carry. 
Endqoute.

This is the same woman who is spearheading the campaign to block our new shall-issue carry law. 

How would you guys feel if you needed a ccw to carry a rifle into the woods to go deer hunting or grouse hunting?

If she succeeds in blocking the new law, it will be next than impossible to obtain a ccw under current guidelines.

This woman CANNOT become Governor.

Be well,
Huntnut


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Yup I agree!!! If everyone would just post "I agree" then it will keep this at the top for all to read.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

I agree


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Let's make sure it doesn't happen for her!!


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)

ttt


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

I knew that little witch couldnt be trusted.


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

I agree 100% We CANNOT let it happen.


----------



## BEAGLEMAN (Oct 16, 2000)

I agree and will do whatever I can to keep her out of the Governor's office.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I'm in!!


----------



## Slugshot1 (Jan 20, 2000)

I concur.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

<----<<<


----------



## tmb (Apr 5, 2001)

She scares me.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

She has also spearheaded the lawsuits against the gun manufacturers. She is a nightmare for all of us.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

bad things bad things


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

No way we can let this happen...

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

I AGREE


----------



## BJT (Apr 12, 2001)

I AGREE!

sad, sad times. and it keeps getting worse....


----------



## JasonTheOutdoorsMan (Dec 16, 2000)

im in. 

we cant let this happen


Jason


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

I agree. She's after us. Vote her out when you get the chance.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

NO!!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter101 (Dec 6, 2000)

Stupid Stupid===we need to keep our eyes and ears open for this witch !!!!


----------



## roufstock (Aug 21, 2001)

She must be kept out of the Gov office. We must ALL work to keep the rights we still have. Give them an inch and they will take a mile before we know it. She will not get my vote or Paupers or anyone that will side with us on this.


They(rights) where given to us, we must work to keep them

Mike


----------



## wiginton (Apr 18, 2000)

Attorney General Granholm will definately not get my vote for Governor.


----------



## MI Duck Hunter (Aug 28, 2001)

I agree!!!

She won't even get my vote for dog catcher 


MIDH


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

I agree


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

We all need to work together to keep her out of office! Just like how we all came together to stop the bear referendem.


----------



## jefrat72 (Sep 5, 2001)

I agree as well.


----------



## GobblerChaser (Mar 5, 2001)

Agree!


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

agreed, keep her out


----------



## bigdad5 (Jan 1, 2001)

My good Michigan sportsmen and women. Don't fight among yourselves. Your attention should be to the responsibility of the CCWP. And those who would like to remove that right from you . I am a CCW permit holder from NYS . I can tell you with much assurance, that in a year from now; most of the hoopla will be gone. You have it , you should have it , and it is a needed responsibility. It will help to detour and reduce crime. The only thing I can give as a word of advice from a NYS Hunter Education Instructor and 20 year holder of a license is "BE Responsible". What do I mean , if your go though a stop line tell the officers your carrying. Be sure to well conceal when your carrying . Stupid and non-knowledgeable people don't understand that we can help, protect, and are good people. And in most all cases are just the kind of people that should be carrying a concealed sidearm. Good luck be safe and remember the words of the founder of PITA and what it means. " PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS"

MIKE(aka)bigdad5


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

BUMP BUMP BUMP.....

with a new qoute:

"By Hawke Fracassa / The Detroit News

DETROIT -- Democratic gubernatorial candidates Jim Blanchard, David Bonior and Jennifer Granholm said Wednesday they support reparations for African Americans for their ancestors' slavery."

THIS WOMAN CANNOT BECOME GOVERNOR!!

ALL SHE WANTS TO DO IS RAISE TAXES AND TAKE YOUR GUNS


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Blanchard, Bonior, AND Granholm ALL scare me !

NONE of them are getting my vote


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

the rest of her democratic counterparts aren't much better


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

All liberals scare me!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

AMEN Robow !


----------



## Bow-n-arrow (May 1, 2001)

Agreed!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

She Needs To Go 

Get out and vote and make it SO


----------



## Jackone (Nov 20, 2000)

Heaven help us if she gets elected. I dread the thought of her in the Governer's chair.


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Hmm oops nope you can only have the scope guys the gun requires a permit. 

GRRRRR


----------



## Dick Graves (May 6, 2002)

All three Democrats would probably do the same thing. The most important thing to do is to VOTE and spread the word. Compose an e-mail about "jennies" statement and pass it along to all your hunting and fishing pals. The internet is a powerful medium, so lets use it. Tell everyone and start today!

Bonior is my rep., I have not been able to get an honest answer from him for about 12 years.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

This is important, let protect our right to bear arms. Vote for people that will protect this right.


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Remember this is only the Democratic Primary though everyone.
I am not trying to downplay this, instead I want to jump in and say this.

" Do not vote for Granholm, yet do not Vote for the person whom you think is the worst. We do need to pick the lesser of the EVILS here, but we can not pick the Worst of them. if we do then we may lose by her gaining too many votes. We all know that we DO NOT WANT ANY OF THEM. Yet we also mus decide which one TOO vote for."

This race will not decide who the governor is, it will decide who runs against the Republican, and whomever else for the role of governor.

After watching all of this transpire, and being aware of each of them I say I WILL vote for Bonnier in this. Only for these reasons. I do not think Blanchard will ever regain the confidence or trust of the people in Michigan again after what he did the last time when he was in office. 

I truely think most of the state will seek new Blood in the office. Now with that said I WILL not Vote for Granholm, as I DO think she could pose a serious fight and good run against the republicans. So to try to help be sure non e of them get in I will Vote for Bonnier.

I can go on to say that in our Governor race in the end no matter who we get I feel it will be that we will use this method again, as I am not a big proponent of our LT. Governor either. He will get my vote in the end to stop the Democrats. Even if I do not like the fact we will be forced to settle for a Canadate and person who I do not feel will help us as a whole. It is better than any of the Democratic party members.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

This is NOT just a democratic primary. This is the primary, republican and democrat. The voters will choose which republican will face which democrat.

*VOTE, if you don't, your opinion on what happens by whoever is elected doesn't matter and you have a difficult time complaining!*


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

oops ok Boehr, I accept my screw up.

My biggest point stands though. we do need to decide who we will vote for to allow us to better claim Victory in Nov.


----------



## rb1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Vote for Bonior take the votes away from Granholm. 
She is very heavily funded. If you watch for her adds on tv, news papers, mail flyers, telemarketing, ect.
I wonder if part or a lot of that funding comes from the animal rights, or the anti hunters,anti gun groups, ect? RB1


----------



## bogwalker (Aug 5, 2002)

I agree also,keep the information out there.


----------



## Salmonluver (Aug 4, 2002)

Of coarse im in!


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

I AGREE 100%


----------



## turkey tom (Apr 22, 2001)

I'm in on this one.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Dick Posthumus is the only candidate that is a hunter and fisherman. A lot of candidates will tell us privately they support us but are afraid to stand up and make it a major issue in their campaign. Posthumus is making it a major part of his campaign. 

Time to wake up! Dick is the man regardless of which party you support. He needs sportsmen to get involved if he is going to win. Check out his website at www.dickposthumus.com

I sent him my donation and will do all I can to get him elected Governor.

Barry


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Agreed


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Like I said this is gonna be a tuff one every body likes here accept us. I am worried about this one guy's. I have gotton into it a couple times over her allready.


----------



## drunkinduck (Jan 2, 2002)

I agree 100% make sure eveybody get's out and votes.


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

i used to be a demacrat.no more!
lansing and washington demacrates want our 2nd amend rights
abolished.all the demacrates running for gov. of mich,are anti.
firearm.


----------

